
A Boost for Java on the Client - Sindisil
https://gluonhq.com/a-boost-for-java-on-the-client/
======
jsiepkes
This is really cool! Native (no JVM) JavaFX applications with GraalVM.

I fear however that due to the title most people on HN will miss this
article...

------
manishsharan
This is cool. I have not done Java UI since awt days. Kudos to JavaFX
community for having kept the java client side development alive even though
quite a lot of people, including I, gave up on it.

------
jeffreportmill1
Very cool! A couple questions: Is Swing supported? Also, how does this compare
to javapackager which has been shipping with the JDK since 1.6 (I think).

------
bni
Will in be possible to compile JetBrains products (WebStorm, IntelliJ etc)
with this?

